# Wie kann ich andere icq sounds einstellen und wo bekomme ich sie?



## Cahit (15. September 2006)

_auf welcher seite könnte ich andere icq sounds bekommen(bei google habe ich schon geguckt)


Und wie stellt man sie ein ich habe schon einmal mit eine wav datei es versucht aber wenn ich dann on gehe dann gibt es nur so en plopp^^naja wie soll es gehen bitte u schnelle antworten


Mfg Cahit;-)_


----------



## wischmopp90 (16. September 2006)

Moinsen

hier vlt. http://icq-tools.de der link geht seit ein paar Tagen durchs ICQ war nit drauf udn benutze auch kein ICQ 5 aber evt. Hilfs dir...

Greez Fabian


----------

